
Nikola's (NKLA) house of cards crumbles as GM acts like nothing is happening - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2020/09/11/nikolas-nkla-house-of-card-crumbles-gm-nothing/
======
thepolymath
Things did seem off with Nikola before.

